# Over the Hump??



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2011)

I know that we will have some more cold days here in VA, but I am seeing more 50's in the forecast now than 30's. Are we over the Hump?? Tonight the weatherman talked about mid 60's next week....YIIPPEEEE!!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Ken don't get your hope , Rod said he was send you some snow, and Tex is sending us all rain. But I like your way of thinking


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Hey, I gotta hope for something!!!   I know VA will have some cold days...and maybe some more bad weather...but I hope the worst is over and what we have coming won't last as long.

Tractor Supply was putting out Garden plants today....even more reason to think SPRING!


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

I am with you, Ken.  We're heading to the lake this weekend to start getting the sites ready for spring!  Don't worry, I won't unwinterize the trailer yet!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

No, don't unwinterize just yet....but I have camping plans in about 5 weeks.....can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple E (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Gee, we got 2 more inches of snow.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Well, come EAST!!!!  Your welcome if you ever do!


----------



## dennis1949 (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

D'ont come south. They are saying two inches of snow Wed. night


----------



## C Nash (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Dennis did you notice on the 5 day forcast snow is not mentioned.  for central Al One says up to 2 inches. Which do we believe


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

NO SNOW OR RAIN, it is a beautiful day today, not a cloud in the sky and a bright shinning sun. :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Well we are hearing our highs will be in the 50s, but more 20s on the way...I think I'll stay in hibernation mode a bit longer.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

We were in the mid-80's with 100% humidity - but the cold front went thru last night and today it is in the mid-60's with 60% humidity.  My kind of weather.  I should be outside, doing something. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 10, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Well, maybe I spoke too soon....we just got a dusting last night and all was gone by mid day...but gonna be in teens tonight.  BUT....60 on Sunday and warmer next week!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

well next week it is going to be spring like around here, Mon will be in low 60 by Friday we will hit 70. wow come on next week.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Our weather man lied.  17 degrees here this morning.  He said our low would be 27.  Maybe he was think of our high.  I am thinking he is high.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Steve you know it cold when the animals knock on your door and ask to come in. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Had a great week at the store and just swamped today.  Gonna be 60 tomorrow and close to 70 by end of next week!!!  Can't wait.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

I bet you did a lot of business today!  Who could have a camper and not think about going camping in this weather?


----------



## akjimny (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Today was inventory day in the motorhome.  Making a list and checking it twice so I know what I have on board and what I need to get.  Yesterday I built a wheelchair carrier to mount on the back bumper of the motorhome.  Last year I loaded it in the toad but since we're not towing one this year, needed to make space for Boss Lady's wheels.

62 more days - then back up the road to Alaska.  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 12, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Yes Becky, everyone is thinking about it...sick and tired of this cold weather.  We sold 3 this week, including one today.  I really think someone who was here today will be back on Monday for a Sunset Creek.  Man, it is about time.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 13, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Ken. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and Linda!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 13, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

We saw 61 today, but the wind was blowing.  Plowed my garden, pruned the bushes in the yard, and saw the first flowers popping thru the yard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

61??? damn that is still cold weather ,, better cover up those sprouts ,, they will freeze   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 14, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

We had very high winds and temps up to 50's this weekend.  The snow under the pine trees are GONE.  A flock of White Swans flew over the house Sunday.  SPRING IS COMING.   :laugh:  :laugh:     :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 18, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Got up this morning, 61 degrees.  Calling for a high of 73.  Came to work with short sleeve shirt on and left my coat at home!!!


----------



## whitey (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

HEY kEN IT SURE IS A PRETTY SUNDAY here Mississippi Temp 74 deg.     Leaveing for Red Bay, Al Tomorrow i have  got a few things that i
want Tiffin to take care of.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: Over the Hump??

Well, just in mid 50's today, but warmer again tomorrow.  Went to a Cowboy Fast Draw shoot today and they decided to shoot outside....it was also cloudy and EVERYONE was complaining about being cold.  Was scheduled to be inside and no one dressed to be outside from 8:00 am to 3:00 pm...  Hopefully next months shoot will be warmer and I will shoot better!!!!


----------

